# Bill Cosby found guilty of sexual assault in retrial.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

NORRISTOWN, Pa. - Bill Cosby, who once embodied the idealized American father on a wildly popular sitcom, was convicted of sexual assault on Thursday in a high-stakes retrial after a half-dozen women testified that the famed comedian drugged and assaulted them.

The jury returned with the guilty verdict Thursday afternoon after a second day of deliberations in which the judge read back testimony of the defense's star witness, who testified that Cosby's main accuser once said she could frame a "high-profile person."

The jury was also read back Cosby's deposition testimony from 2005, where the comedian admitted to giving a woman Quaaludes in order to have sex with her.

Cosby, 80, faces a maximum sentence of 10 years and a fine of up to $25,000 on each count.

*(Bill is in some deep doo doo, and he may die in prison, he is 80 years old.)*

https://www.aol.com/article/enterta...guilty-of-sexual-assault-in-retrial/23421256/


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

3 years 75 k fine.. out in 12 monthz on good behaviour


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ew, what a dirty dog he turned out to be.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I actually wore out his early comedy albums when I was young. So sorry to see this.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> I actually wore out his early comedy albums when I was young. So sorry to see this.


I just project he treated women like many 
did decades ago. It wasn't right. I don't know
that it was criminal. The evidence was one 
persons' word against his. His word was no
longer any good. They discredited his word
completely. Honestly I tend to disagree with
it. Outside looking in.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Bill Cosby was a great entertainer. But, his dark side is now out there. 
I saw him live in the early 80s. So damn funny without one curse word.

And yes, many men probably did the same. But, he was rich enough to buy escorts..


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Bill Cosby was a great entertainer. But, his dark side is now out there.
> I saw him live in the early 80s. So damn funny without one curse word.
> 
> And yes, many men probably did the same. But, he was rich enough to buy escorts..


No to mention he is a married man.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> No to mention he is a married man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No doubt she knew


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I actually wore out his early comedy albums when I was young. So sorry to see this.


I did as well. I think one was named "To my Brother Russell". Something like that. He was funny as hell. This is all very sad.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Ew, what a dirty dog he turned out to be.


How far you can fall depends on how high a pedestal, you allow yourself to be perceived to sit on.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Not trying to justify anything, but---
Cosby was a super star
Women and men flocked to his shows
Some groupies did anything to get back stage to be with Bill.
40 years later--- he was at fault!
They kept him in court for years until the verdict they wanted was reached.

Can this all go away now?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

tango said:


> Not trying to justify anything, but---
> Cosby was a super star
> Women and men flocked to his shows
> Some groupies did anything to get back stage to be with Bill.
> ...


No sale.
I loved the guy too, and wore out several of his comedy LP's when I was a kid. And I am sure what you say is true, that many women were eager to get next to him. Apparently not nearly enough for him.
This is not "40 years later"... his abuse SPANS those years.
He admitted to obtaining Quaaludes for the purpose of having sex with the women he gave them to... then refused to answer if he gave any without their knowledge and consent. This single refusal is the smoking gun... if he says YES, he's guilty. If he says NO, he risks perjury charges if later testimony reveals he's lying. _An innocent man would say no_. Then he AGAIN changed his answer to "Oh, I thought you meant woman, *not women*... yeah right.
https://www.cnn.com/2015/07/07/us/bill-cosby-quaaludes-sexual-assault-allegations/index.html
Of the dozens of accusers (long past the statute of limitations) far FAR too many told the same story... waking up in his bed sore in a manner which they knew was not right (and let's not get into that too far) and wondering what the hell happened.
He's guilty. It's too bad he wasn't tried 40 years ago the first time.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Like this one from 1969?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I've been saving these for a whole year now!
Rot in jail, you POS!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

80 years old, his money will tie it up in appeals. Then he will be to ill for prison. He will flip them all a bird as he walks.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Cosby always preached about young blacks becoming something.

That message didn't flow with the left.

He had to go.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> Cosby always preached about young blacks becoming something.
> 
> That message didn't flow with the left.
> 
> He had to go.


Expect to see some kind of charges against Kanye West soon....#metoo.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Robie said:


> Cosby always preached about young blacks becoming something.
> 
> That message didn't flow with the left.
> 
> He had to go.


AND don't drug and diddle lesbians!
(Constand)


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't understand guys like this. Even in college, I knew guys who could only chase women by plying them with buckets of liquor.

I used a complicated ruse to get girls--I asked them straight up. The only problem I had was being a light sleeper. The phone would ring at 2:00AM, and yes, I'd ask the girl over. But most times, I was dead tired.

My advice is to quit buying liquor and pills. Just ask the girl. Sure your chances are 80% bad, but then, they are 20% good.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I don't understand guys like this...My advice is to quit buying liquor and pills. Just ask the girl. Sure your chances are 80% bad, but then, they are 20% good.


That's what normal adults do. But some small percentage of us get twisted for whatever reasons, and people like Cosby, or worse, result. The human brain is the most complicated thing we have yet found.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Billy Cosby rapes are about power and control. He is a sick person. The desire to control to get away with it consumes him. He knew he would always get away with . Only he didn't this time.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Billy Cosby rapes are about power and control.


I understand that. But there are lots of celebrities and musicians who fight girls off with a stick. They make movies, they're worth millions, and every tell-all book enumerates the crowds of groupies who idolize them.

Bill Cosby could have lived that life just being a nice guy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am not going to debate whether Crosby is wrong, guilty, or a scumbag. At this point, it is over and done and has been for a long time. He is from a different era where assumptions and liberties were different .... for some.

I am though, gonna state what I tell my 18 year old and very attractive daughter:

Nothing good happens after midnight.
If you go to a guys apartment late at night, expect a motive.
People of influence likely want something in return.
Never put yourself in a situation where you have lost control and your choices.
Always have access to your car and a way to leave, when you want to leave.
Make good decisions.
All decisions have consequences, some of them last a lifetime.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I am not going to debate whether Crosby is wrong, guilty, or a scumbag. At this point, it is over and done and has been for a long time. He is from a different era where assumptions and liberties were different .... for some.
> 
> I am though, gonna state what I tell my 18 year old and very attractive daughter:
> 
> ...


Words to live by my friend. I tell people now there is nothing that happens after midnight that I haven't done or seen. I survived, some didn't.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I understand that. But there are lots of celebrities and musicians who fight girls off with a stick. They make movies, they're worth millions, and every tell-all book enumerates the crowds of groupies who idolize them.
> 
> Bill Cosby could have lived that life just being a nice guy.


 That is not what he wanted . It would not have filled his need for the power over them. To humiliate them as he did.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I am not going to debate whether Crosby is wrong, guilty, or a scumbag. At this point, it is over and done and has been for a long time. He is from a different era where assumptions and liberties were different .... for some.
> 
> I am though, gonna state what I tell my 18 year old and very attractive daughter:
> 
> ...


Words of wisdom and I'm gonna quote them verbatim to my own beautiful daughters. I'm gonna tell them Watchman said so.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Words of wisdom and I'm gonna quote them verbatim to my own beautiful daughters. I'm gonna tell them Watchman said so.


I'm starting my own movement. Most of the baristas at my B&N coffee bar carry polished Kershaw Barges or TOPS C.A.T. tantos.

A polished edge cuts to the bone, meaning all muscles, tendons, veins, arteries and nerve connections. Perverts lose their taste for violent sex when one quart of their own blood spills out within seconds.

BTW, my SIL is a nurse. She tells me that because of panic, a sliced felon will completely bleed out in four to six minutes. If the femoral artery is cut, it's even faster. Our local SWAT team got to the mall in ten minutes.

My knives are faster than a squad car...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Gregory "Pappy" Boyington, in his autobiography "Baa Baa Black Sheep" had a very true line toward the end.
"Show me a hero, and I'll prove he's a bum."
He was talking of himself, but the point is valid - NOBODY is pure, nobody is faultless.

This is one reason why I never put anybody up on a pedestal.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Words of wisdom and I'm gonna quote them verbatim to my own beautiful daughters. I'm gonna tell them Watchman said so.


Watchman has 2 sons that have been taught the same words also. We all have control over who we associate with and the circumstances of the encounter


----------

